
How many times can Silicon Valley be wrong about cars? - AndrewBissell
https://www.thedrive.com/tech/27119/how-many-times-can-silicon-valley-be-wrong-about-cars
======
mr_toad
Is the answer zero? The article doesn’t actually list any examples.

